# fuel tank drain plug?



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, I looked on the Courtesy Beta site for the fuel tank and parts and it shows a drain plug. * I have not looked yet, but has anyone confirmed that this exists? * I am pulling the tank to repair the seam, but need to drain it dry first. seeing that there might be a drain plug is great! I am running the thing to near E first and then try to find this drain plug. 

I am replacing the filler neck/pipe and hoses in the process. 

Chris 92 classic


----------

